# First M1T cycle



## CityHunter (Nov 2, 2005)

Here I'm  I took today my first caps of M1T 10 mg combined with 2 squirt of 4DERM and milk thistle.

I hope everything 's gonna be ok.


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 2, 2005)

Youre gonna die.


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 3, 2005)

thx cappo it's good to feel the love!


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 3, 2005)

CityHunter said:
			
		

> Here I'm  I took today my first caps of M1T 10 mg combined with 2 squirt of 4DERM and milk thistle.
> 
> I hope everything 's gonna be ok.



huh?


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 3, 2005)

I would bump up the dosage on the 4derm. I used to do 5 squirts in am & pm.


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 4, 2005)

I will see, but a lot of persons didn't use it and didn't have problems. I use it in a reasonable way in the evening with 3 squirts.

Anyway, it's my third day of M1T with no training today. For the moment no side effects. I still use milk thistle with it and multivitamins. For the moment I don't feel a difference in my strengh but it's probably normal, it's just the beginning and as I said, I DIDN'T do a training today.

Concerning my gain, it's maybe just an impression but I noticed few details, like a better muscle definition. Wait and see...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2005)

It's threads like these that made M1T illegal in the first place 

CH, bump up the 4 derm, and make DAMN SURE you do pct after your cycle(Nolvadex, aka Tamoxifen citrate).


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 5, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> It's threads like these that made M1T illegal in the first place
> 
> CH, bump up the 4 derm, and make DAMN SURE you do pct after your cycle(Nolvadex, aka Tamoxifen citrate).





I'm not a newbie JerseyDevil!! and we are on Iron Forum not on the Department of State's website, so we can talk about all steroids we want and use, and this is not the first journal concerning M1T, you should have noticed that.

Anyway it's my fourth day under M1T, with gym today. For the moment everything is ok. No differrence since yesterday.


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 10, 2005)

It's now my 9th day under M1T. I think I gained in strengh but my body hasn't really change. No side effects for the moment but no result really impressive for the moment. I probably go to 20 mg for the third week.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Sep 18, 2006)

Does anyone out there know where I could pick up 4Derm? I was told that any brand would do but I cant seem to find any! I am going to be starting my M1T cycle in about a month, as soon as it gets to me.


----------

